# Nats programing



## Barrywicking (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi just got my self a xtrail which had 2 keys but one didn't work so I bought a new blip bit which I've programmed my self filling the instructions that came with it which is fine, but now the original one that did work doesn't so programmed that now the new one doesn't work.. Long story short I seem to only be able have one blip working at a time.. Anyone come across this??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not exactly sure what you mean by blip, but I think you mean the key fobs. When you reprogram one you need to do the others you have, during the same programming session. If you do one and then exit the program, the new one will work and the other that had previously been programmed to work won't.

If its the chipped key for the ignition, only a dealership can program the security/ immobilizer system to recognize it. And if you get a new key you need to bring it to a dealer with any other key you have so they can all be re-flashed to sync with your car.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Barrywicking (Dec 8, 2015)

thanks for your reply and yes I'm talking about the fob and realised in the end i needed to do both so have done and all i working fine now. thanks again


----------



## the spike (Sep 28, 2015)

*Nats*

How did you program the fobs yourself?


----------



## Barrywicking (Dec 8, 2015)

NISSAN KEY FOB PROGRAMMING - NATS system

try that link bud


----------

